# Black Firefighters Send 30 Black Students To Emt School



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2018)

"Thanks to the generosity ofdonors who support its unique mission, the Black Fire Brigade has tripled the number of black youths it is funding to attend Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) school starting this month.

At the Black Fire Brigade’s grand opening in June, Lieutenant Quention Curtis, the organization’s president and founder, presented a check to send 10 young adults to EMT school. After his subsequent television and radio segments, the brigade’s phone and inbox were flooded with inquiries from young black adults interested in EMT training – and with donors wanting to help. As a result, the Black Fire Brigade is now providing $30,000 for tuition, books, and uniforms so that 30 students can train for certification.

“Our kids can’t be what they don’t see,” Lt. Curtis says. “We’re proud to stand strong on our mission of exposing as many black men and women as possible to public safety careers, and on our promise to remove financial barriers and help them attain highly sought positions in these fields.”

Completion of the EMT certification program is required to obtain an Illinois EMT license, which is transferable nationwide. The training equips these future first-responders to handle situations ranging from heart attacks to car accidents. Students meet two nights a week for 90 days for in-class education and residency ride-a-longs. For those who pass the state exam, the Black Fire Brigade is lining up employment opportunities.

“This is an exceptional opportunity for anyone interested in pursuing a career in EMS or public safety,” Lt. Curtis says. “It’s also an exceptional opportunity to sponsor a future EMT. We already have 45 students on a waiting list for the November 2018 class, and your tax-deductible contribution of $1,000, or any amount, will not only send those students to school, but it will also change their lives for the better, and likely save the lives of many of our other neighbors in our community.”

To donate or learn more aboutthis program, call 312-459-1111or email [email protected]

http://m.thechicagocitizen.com/news/2018/aug/15/black-fire-brigade-sends-30-black-young-adults-emt/?


----------



## Transformer (Aug 24, 2018)

We definitely need more Black EMTs.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 24, 2018)

I think this is awesome  Nice!!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 24, 2018)

What a great way for them to lift those behind them.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 25, 2018)

That's just plain ol sexy! Firstly I've never seen that many Black firefighters in one pic....that's just a good look period. 
Then the act of  charity and each one teach one isn't a small thing! To be able to fund 30 instead of just 10...wow! #lookatGod


----------



## nysister (Aug 25, 2018)

That is beautiful!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 25, 2018)

EMT's make pretty good money too...  they are lifting thirty families out of poverty if the kids do right!  They are changing those kids family trees.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 25, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 27, 2018)

This is awesome! My grandfather was a firefighter, the first assistant chief in our city. I'm so glad these black firefighters pushed to elevate the next generation. 

Funny enough, I was just thinking how we should have more black students in forensics and other "behind the scenes" positions.


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2018)

AWe-some!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 12, 2018)

The Black Fire Brigade, The National Black Police Association. I need to get my money to these groups.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks SB, I think that’s where my December donation will go to.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 16, 2018)

We have a few firemen in my family in Indianapolis (one who is now chief). I will definitely be sponsoring at least one of these students as soon as I can.


----------

